# Yoga Poodle (LOL)



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I have never seen Remi do this.. How cute is that though!? Darling. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks!

she might be meditating ...LOL 

----
Well, actually what happens is, she brings her leash to me when she wants to go potty outside and sits there staring at me and moving her neck forward as if she is thinking "come on, people I need to go!" LOL

the picture is not "staged" , i didn't pose her like that, as some of my facebook friends say...


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Rain does this all the time, & the first time I saw her do it, I panicked : OMG, the dog has no hips (my Weimaraners _never_ sat like that) ! :


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Lovely picture.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

nu2poodles said:


> Rain does this all the time, & the first time I saw her do it, I panicked : OMG, the dog has no hips (my Weimaraners _never_ sat like that) !


GORGEOUS !! wow... and yes I havent seen other dogs do that LOL, I think its adorable. Thanks for posting


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

lol, my standard does that sometimes. He also like to lean against something and sit with both legs kicked out to the side.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

If I sat like that, I'd be in the hospital in traction the next day! When he was a pup, Chagall sat off-to-the-side like that. He reminded me of Gumby!


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Don't worry, Sushi is not "broken", this is his summer yoga position. My guess is that he wants to get all the freshness from the ceramic floor. Poodles are very flexible!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

julietcr1 said:


> Don't worry, Sushi is not "broken", this is his summer yoga position. My guess is that he wants to get all the freshness from the ceramic floor. Poodles are very flexible!


hahahahhahahahah!! I laughed out loud! That is freaky and cute at the same time! Love it, and by the way that coat color OMG soooooo gorgeous, Ive told u that a millions times, but I just think he is so awesome!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Or those awkward sleeping positions. Vienna is SO good at them. I have dozens of her sleeping.


















BUTT PILLOW.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes, Sammi often sits like that with her whole butt on the floor rather than on her haunches. I used to think it was a puppy thing, but I'm not sure now. It looks so funny to me!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Here is another one LOL










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

Reiki sits like this so often, even the vet commented on it! He couldn't stop laughing!
I'll keep trying for a picture; usually by the time I'm ready, he's already moved.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I can hear it....."Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmm!"


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

julietcr1 said:


> Don't worry, Sushi is not "broken", this is his summer yoga position. My guess is that he wants to get all the freshness from the ceramic floor. Poodles are very flexible!


Dear julietcr1,

Do you have a thread with more pictures of Sushi? He is one of the most beautiful reds I have ever seen! I would love to see more pictures of him  
Have you posted some on the RED poodle thread? He is a beautiful example of it

Thanks! you 2 have a great day


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Or those awkward sleeping positions. Vienna is SO good at them. I have dozens of her sleeping.
> 
> (...)
> 
> BUTT PILLOW.


speaking of sleepin poodles .... this was yesterday 








[/url] Lou zzzz on her back dark01 by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Lou said:


> Dear julietcr1,
> 
> Do you have a thread with more pictures of Sushi? He is one of the most beautiful reds I have ever seen! I would love to see more pictures of him
> Have you posted some on the RED poodle thread? He is a beautiful example of it
> ...


I don't have a thread with more pictures of Sushi but I would like to do a "52 weeks of Sushi". It's a funny coincidence that you like Sushi's color so much because his dam is the same color has your Lou and I really liked it. Here is a picture of Sushi's mother one day after Sushi was born. It doesn't really show but she is the same nice golden caramel color as your Lou!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Lou said:


> Yoga Poodle
> 
> I've been trying to get a picture for a while now, I got it today! I think it's hilarious how she sits on her butt like that! Do your poodles sit like that too? - If yes, please share pictures!


Yup. Bob sits like that -- only worse! In Bob's case, I am afraid it is due to bad hips and bad structure. I'm not suggesting that that's the case with Lou. Lou looks great and the "Yoga" image of health certainly fits her. But Bob is another story. He can walk on his own for about half a mile, but if Cammie and I want a longer walk, we bring along Bob's doggie chariot.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Such funny photos! Definitely a poodle thang! I worried after I first adopted Dude until I saw that so many others do it, too. (Maybe it still isn't a good thing, but definitely common in the breed.)

How about a side view? (For the record, his TK is banded and he's smushing up against the couch so it is really making the top of his head look funny here!)


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

cute pictures! I luv it!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

You should have a thread for beautiful Sushi! 
I see his mom's picture, she is beautiful and look at all those wonderful puppies! I'm glad you like Lou's color, it changes with lighting. Sometimes she looks very deep tan/orange, and sometimes she looks strawberry blond! hehe



julietcr1 said:


> I don't have a thread with more pictures of Sushi but I would like to do a "52 weeks of Sushi". It's a funny coincidence that you like Sushi's color so much because his dam is the same color has your Lou and I really liked it. Here is a picture of Sushi's mother one day after Sushi was born. It doesn't really show but she is the same nice golden caramel color as your Lou!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh and you did say yoga, right? Downward dog? LOL!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

And, lastly, a front view of both of them in the "poodle-sit" I just captured


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Is Daisy sideways to you all? I can't get it to rotate.:argh:


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I can't get over how cute Dude looks!!!!! Are you grooming them yourself? They look great!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> I can't get over how cute Dude looks!!!!! Are you grooming them yourself? They look great!


Thank you! I actually took them to a groomer this week. I think I have a herniated disc (have an MRI coming up Wednesday) so I couldn't do them myself. This is the first time I haven't done them, though. They do look great compared to what I do!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

kukukachoo said:


> Is Daisy sideways to you all? I can't get it to rotate.:argh:


yep ... but I don't know how to help you (I rotate in an editor/viewer on my machine before uploading anywhere).


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

nu2poodles said:


> yep ... but I don't know how to help you (I rotate in an editor/viewer on my machine before uploading anywhere).


Me too...photobucket, and I rotated it there, refreshed, cleared cache....oh well!


----------



## Blooreader (Mar 21, 2013)

My Josie always sits just like that! This picture's a little old, but you get the gist. I just call her lazy.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Blooreader said:


> My Josie always sits just like that! This picture's a little old, but you get the gist. I just call her lazy.
> 
> View attachment 40970


so cute!


----------



## Luvmydog (Oct 14, 2012)

My Griffin sits like that my boys call it the teddy bear pose lol


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

This is too funny! My Angel does the downward dog every morning and I am working on getting her to do it on cue. lol 

We do yoga after our walk and she is busy watching mommy look funny while she stays back out of the way. HeeHee. 

I love all of the yoga dogs, may it keep them all healthy! I need to get a picture of her doing downward dog. Maybe I can get my friend to take one while I get her to do the move. When I try to get my camera out, she is too excited and wants to play. lol


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

AND NOW.....THE DOUGHNUT POODLE! HAHAHA That CAN'T be comfortable! LOL








[/url] Lou Doughnut puppy by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

LOL. These are too funny!

Charlie does the downward dog a lot to stretch plus a kitty cat move where he hunch his middle back up like a camel. I swear he is a cat in another life. I didn't know this was a poodle thing.

More important is how do you catch this in pictures? I never could. Charlie will turn around and look at me all weird and there goes the pose.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Joelly said:


> LOL. These are too funny!
> 
> Charlie does the downward dog a lot to stretch plus a kitty cat move where he hunch his middle back up like a camel. I swear he is a cat in another life. I didn't know this was a poodle thing.
> 
> More important is how do you catch this in pictures? I never could. Charlie will turn around and look at me all weird and there goes the pose.


HAHA! The way I catch Lou in the photos is because SHE MODELS! SHE POSES! (example: my signature picture, tell me she is not modeling!? hehehhehe)
She actually waits for me to open the camera on my iphone, she stares at me/phone! Its because I have taken over 1400 pictures of her in 6 months LOL, Im serious! just on my phone (i deleted some) I have about 1100, I didnt even know the iPhone would hold so many. 
And Yes!! I always say Lou has cat mannerisms! She does the back arc too! and uses her paws to play with toys just like a cat!! :-D


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Both my spoos sit like that!!! hahahaha its the funniest thing


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Chagall is more into Pilates than yoga.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Lou said:


> AND NOW.....THE DOUGHNUT POODLE! HAHAHA That CAN'T be comfortable! LOL


Here's Bob being a doughnut poodle. He is such a funny boy. Two small dogs were visiting and he had to try out their beds. Definitely can't be comfortable! LOL


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

peppersb said:


> Here's Bob being a doughnut poodle. He is such a funny boy. Two small dogs were visiting and he had to try out their beds. Definitely can't be comfortable! LOL


It's not the size of the poodle in the bed, it's the size of the heart in the poodle that really matters. Bob sure is a big sweetheart!!:love2:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

one more meditating pose from miss Lou








[/url] Lou gorgeous close up sitting yoga by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is why they are so cute! Those long puppy Gams. All of these power poodle yoga poses. I know my time for a spoo will be soon but not soon enough. I just can't wait to have this much joy. You are all so very lucky. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Myfluffyjoia said:


> This is why they are so cute! Those long puppy Gams. All of these power poodle yoga poses. I know my time for a spoo will be soon but not soon enough. I just can't wait to have this much joy. You are all so very lucky.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much!! If you ask.... I can talk for hours abut how perfect Lou is, and she is a poodle, and poodles rock! hehehehe

She is a million times more perfect than I could ever imagine. She is a wonderful little soul, a well behaved sweet young lady that brings smiles to everyone that meets her. And she has definitely won my heart!

I think you will be really happy with your poodle when the time comes!


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

I saw a groomer 20 years ago and I was very lucky to have several poos as clients, especially spoos. I was never lucky enough to own one for different reasons and my ex was dead set against having a spoo. Now that Gracie, my girl is 12 I feel like it is the right time to finally get my dream dog. This group is beyond typical dog owners. I feel as though I have stumbled on a free wealth of information and advice. Every single sign point to me having a spoo so I knew I will eventually bring some added joy to my family of 2. Thanks everyone. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm sooo glad to see other poodles sitting like this--Jazz does it, and I've been really worried her hips might be wrong. Now I know she's just into yoga. (She's good with the down dog, too.)


----------



## Ainsley (Apr 22, 2013)

Awwww I love these pics! I did notice Alby sitting all lazy the other day and he already sleeps belly up legs sprawled. Ill try to get some shots to add. Soooo many beautiful poodles! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Lou said:


> Thank you so much!! If you ask.... I can talk for hours abut how perfect Lou is, and she is a poodle, and poodles rock! hehehehe
> 
> She is a million times more perfect than I could ever imagine. She is a wonderful little soul, a well behaved sweet young lady that brings smiles to everyone that meets her. And she has definitely won my heart!
> 
> I think you will be really happy with your poodle when the time comes!


I am such a Lou fan! And the only thing better than Lou is the way you talk about her! Yes, I guess she has won your heart. Love it. 

Looks like the "Lou look" is growing back on her face.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

peppersb said:


> I am such a Lou fan! And the only thing better than Lou is the way you talk about her! Yes, I guess she has won your heart. Love it.
> 
> Looks like the "Lou look" is growing back on her face.


Aw thank u! 
Yup the "Lou look" is comming back y'all!!!! hehehe :-D 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ainsley said:


> Awwww I love these pics! I did notice Alby sitting all lazy the other day and he already sleeps belly up legs sprawled. Ill try to get some shots to add. Soooo many beautiful poodles!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes! Please share some pictures!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

poodle bum! lol








[/url] lou bum by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh that butt!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Lol, lol, lol


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 21, 2012)

Here's one of Pebbles yoga poses! Bum on the pillow and body in a weird twist, how she sleeps like this is beyond me!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> Here's one of Pebbles yoga poses! Bum on the pillow and body in a weird twist, how she sleeps like this is beyond me!


Hahaha! The head turned the other way looks so funny! That cant possibly be comfortable lol


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 21, 2012)

Lou said:


> Hahaha! The head turned the other way looks so funny! That cant possibly be comfortable lol


I know! She looks like she has no bones! She has another impossible looking sleeping position. I'll see if I can find a picture of it later.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

I finally caught one of Darku doing poodle yoga. Every time I grab the camera he flips out of his pose like it never happened, but this time I got it!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

WhosMyFluffyPuppy said:


> I finally caught one of Darku doing poodle yoga. Every time I grab the camera he flips out of his pose like it never happened, but this time I got it!
> 
> View attachment 85970


Hahahagahaha!!! Love that one!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kblubyu (Aug 25, 2013)

nu2poodles said:


> Rain does this all the time, & the first time I saw her do it, I panicked : OMG, the dog has no hips (my Weimaraners _never_ sat like that) ! :


What a gorgeous dog! Love the color on the legs.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I agree I'm one of Rain's biggest fans 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

nu2poodles said:


> Rain does this all the time, & the first time I saw her do it, I panicked : OMG, the dog has no hips (my Weimaraners _never_ sat like that) ! :


Hahaha! I thought the same thing  Then a breeder told me this was a "sloppy sit" and that I needed to correct him. Never did though


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Hahaha! I thought the same thing  Then a breeder told me this was a "sloppy sit" and that I needed to correct him. Never did though


AhahahahHaha sooooo cute! Awesome picture!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joel Abramowitz (Jun 7, 2013)

How old is she? My Levi 5 months and will sit in s position close to that.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Joel Abramowitz said:


> How old is she? My Levi 5 months and will sit in s position close to that.


You mean my poodle? She is 16 months old and has been sitting that way since she was a little puppy. Apollo my other poodle sits like that too.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

More yoga lol


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes, all 3 standards I've owned have sat like that! It does look funny,will try and get a picture of Billy when he next does it.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

nu2poodles said:


> Rain does this all the time, & the first time I saw her do it, I panicked : OMG, the dog has no hips (my Weimaraners _never_ sat like that) ! :


The coloring on this dog is unreal! Shouldn't it be the opposite? Lighter on shaved area and darker on long area? Soooo pretty. Love the style too

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## India (Oct 14, 2009)

Haha this is India in her yoga pose, I don't know how she does it!






It freaked me out when I turned and looked at her on the couch. Such a funny dog


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

India said:


> Haha this is India in her yoga pose, I don't know how she does it!
> View attachment 94138
> It freaked me out when I turned and looked at her on the couch. Such a funny dog
> 
> ...


Haha!! So cool!!! It really looks like yoga! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

